# New girlfriends Fuengirola-Marbella



## Ballerina88 (Feb 8, 2015)

Im just starting my own tread here and get to the point

I myself are looking to meet new people and make new friends, I have been living here for over a year but most of the ones i got to know here has moved back etc and i really feel the days and evenings are getting a little lonely and boring.
...so a couple of days ago i got into here and i am hoping to meet up for some coffee with women in same situation here on the Cost.

A little about me: 
I am a energic and outgoing woman born 26 summers ago, in cold but beautiful Norway who needed a change and some more sun and longer days- and packed my suitcases and came here on my own a year ago. 

I enjoy living life and always up for new adventures and memories with a smile on my face. Dancing, workout, reading, horse riding, cafe, shopping, food, home spa movie nights and a hole lot more. I love to :blabla: and just enjoy what life has to offer, so if there is some funny girls around here (fuengirola - marbella) who wants to meet up for a coffee(or drink) get in touch and hopefully we can meet up very soon


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ballerina88 said:


> Im just starting my own tread here and get to the point
> 
> I myself are looking to meet new people and make new friends, I have been living here for over a year but most of the ones i got to know here has moved back etc and i really feel the days and evenings are getting a little lonely and boring.
> ...so a couple of days ago i got into here and i am hoping to meet up for some coffee with women in same situation here on the Cost.
> ...


My goodness Madam, wish that I was single and 50 years younger!!


----------



## Ballerina88 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hehe 

Have a good day you


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry not of any help, but I wish I was back in La Cala  Gorgeous town and we loved living there. Hope you find new friends. I know people who still live there, but all married with lots if kids, so probably not what you are looking for


----------



## ElYoucef (Jan 28, 2015)

If you're not limited to only women then let me know I'd be up for hanging out!


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

And if you need a dance partner I will be there from the 23rd June onwards, and I love dancing modern jive. There are three venues on the Costa del Sol and I will be attending all three.

Wibs


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

HarryB said:


> Sorry not of any help, but* I wish I was back in La Cala *  Gorgeous town and we loved living there. Hope you find new friends. I know people who still live there, but all married with lots if kids, so probably not what you are looking for




We are all different, I guess !!

We are currently renting in La Cala & have a German neighbour who bought her house, 7 months ago. She previously lived in Scotland for many years.

She absolutely hates living here. Her house is up for sale & she can't wait to move back to Scotland :confused2:


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

thats a shame, I cant imagine not liking La Cala. Once kids have left home, we will be back  Where about are you renting? We live in Scotland too, La Cala V Scotland Mmmmmm


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Harry, we live in Calle Antequera - the 'Coronation street' of La Cala. It is indeed a lovely little town.

My poor neighbour has various allergies & general ill health which she blames on living here & the proximity to the sea.

Each to their own - but clearly a lesson to all newcomers, on here, to consider _ renting _ prior to buying 

Sorry to hijack your thread, OP


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried this site:

Life Lovers / Amantes de Vida <Malaga-Marbella> (Mijas) - Meetup


----------



## Missl401 (Jun 13, 2015)

Are you still in Fuengirola?


----------

